# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Հայ երկրպագու

## Amaru

Ավելի լավ ա՝ առանձին թեմայում գնա քննարկումը, եթե իհարկե այդպիսին լինի:
Նախ սենց մի օրինակ բերեմ. անցած մրցաշրջանում, երբ «Արարատը» պարտվեց «Փյունիկին» 5:0 հաշվով, հանդիպումը անց էր կացվում Աբովյան քաղաքում... Կիրակի երեկո էր, մարզադաշտը՝ կարելի ա ասել քաղաքի կենտրոնում, մուտքը՝ ձրի...
Բացի մեզանից՝ «Արարատի» երկրպագուներից, ֆուտբոլիստներից ու մրցավարներից, մի քանի ոստիկաններից ու վազվզող պուճուր երեխեքից, կային մի տասը-քսան հոգի ժողովուրդ ևս... 
Էս պարզապես մի օրինակ էր... Եթե դու քեզ համարում ես ֆուտբոլի երկրպագու, խի՞ գոնե երբեմն չես գնում մարզադաշտ թիմիդ աջակցելու: Մեր աջակցությունը մերոնց շատ ա պետք: Բնականաբար, եթե մերոնք ունենան որոշակի հաջողություններ, տրիբուննաները առաջվա նման դատարկ չեն լինի... Բայց չէ՞ որ էտ հաջողությանը իրանք մենակ չեն հասնի: Երկրպագուների աջակցությունը մեծ ազդեցություն ա թողնում խաղի ընթացքի վրա: Հիմա ես խոսում եմ թե՛ առաջնության, թե՛ հավաքականի խաղերի մասին: Մարզադաշտ չհաճախելու հիմնական պատճառը էն ա, որ հայերը ֆուտբոլ չեն սիրում: Իսկականից ՍԻՐՈՒՄ: Հա, պարապ ժամանակ ֆուտբոլ լինի, կնայեն, ձևի համար էլ թիմերից մեկին կերկրպագեն... 
«Երևան Յունայթեդի» խաղերը հիշու՞մ եք. համերգներ, մրցանակներ... Ինչքաաա՜ն մարդ կար տրիբուննաներում: Իսկ առա՞նց դրա... Պարզապես ֆուտբոլ նայելու համար էլ մեկ-մկե կարելի ա չալարել, բազկաթոռից պոկվել ու դուրս գալ տանից:
Մեր՝ մարզադաշտեր այցելելը ու երկրպագելը մեր ֆուտբոլի զարգացման կարևոր նախադրյալներից ա:

----------


## Barça

լրիվ համաձայն եմ հետդ, բայց մի հատ բայց կա....
մարզադաշտ գնում են Ֆուտբոլ նայելու, իսկ մերոնք ֆուտբոլ չեն խաղում ուղղակի վազվզում են դաշտում,շատ քիչ դեպքերում ենք ֆուտբոլ կարում նայենք մարզադաշտում, առաջին հերթին պետքա ղեկավարությունը հետևի ֆուտբոլին հետո երկրպագուներից պահանջեն որ մարզադաշտերը դատարկ չթողեն.

----------


## Amaru

Ղեկավարություն... Նորից ղեկավարության մասին ա խոսք գնում: Ախր դաշտ գնացողները մենք ենք. եթե դու չցանկանաս գնալ մարզադաշտ ֆուտբոլ նայելու, քեզ ո՞վ կարա ստիպի: Թիմերը էս մրցաշրջանում լիքը արտասահմանցիներ են հրավիրել, գոնե նրանց շնորհիվ խաղերը միիի քիչ դիտարժան կդառնան... Մեր ֆուտբոլում առաջընթացը ակնհայտ երևում ա, բայց ոչ մի բան մի անգամից չի լինում: Շատ ժամանակ ա պահանջվելու որոշակի արդյունքների հասնելու համար: Մենք էլ պիտի օգնենք: Թեկուզ միջազգային խաղերին գնալով ու միասնական նորմալ երկրպագելով... Նորմալ ասելով էն ի նկատի ունեմ, որ երբ մի գոլ են ուտում, սպասենք էլի, մեկ էլ տեսար եթե մեր աջակցությամբ ցույց տանք, որ 10:0 հաշվի դեպքում էլ իրանց հետ ենք, տղեքը կոգևորվեն, գոլ էլ կխփեն...

----------


## Array

ՀԻշում եք մի անգամ երկրորդ դիվիզիոնի խաղերից Երևան Յունաթեդ  Գանձասար(ինչքան հիշում եմ) խաղը,ինչքան լավ էին խաղում,չէր զգացվում,թե երկրորդ դիվիզիոնի ակումբներ են,ու սաղ են պատճառով, որ Երևան Յունայթեդի ղեկավարությունը մինչ խաղո համերգ էր կազմակերպել,ու լիքը մարդ էր հավաքվել

----------


## Amaru

Հա բա ոնց չենք հիշում...Էհ հետո, որ ֆուտբոլը սկսվեց, ի՞նչ եղավ: Բնականաբար մարդիկ համերգի համար էին եկել: Նման միջոցներով երկրպագուին մարզադաշտ չես կանչի: Ում ա պետք նման ձևով ամբոխ հավաքելը, հը՞...

----------


## Array

Դե հա էկողները ֆուտբոլասերներ չէին(չնայած հիմնական մասը մնաց ֆուտբոլը նայելու),բայց կարևորը էտ չէր,ուզում էի ասել,որ, եթե մարզադաշտերը լեցուն լինեն ակտիվ ֆուտբոլասերներով,ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ իրենց ֆուտբոլիստ կզգան ու կաշխատեն իրենց  ունակությունները ցույց տալ:Թե չէ մեր դաշտերում են կիարգի լռություն ա տիրում,որ երև շախմատի ժամանակ էտքն լուռ չեն լինում:

----------


## PygmaliOn

տոմսի փող լիներ, կգնայի Իսպանիյա ու կերկրպագեյի Ռեալին:

----------


## Barça

Առաջնթացի էնքանել համաձայն չեմ, որովհետև անձամբ ես առաջնթաց այնքանել չեմ նկատում, արտասահմանցի սեվամորթ ֆուտբոլիստներ կամ ոչ Հայ ֆուտբոլիստներ հրավիրելով մարզադաշտը կլցնես ընդամենը 2 խաղով, մերոնք ինչովեն պակաս դրանցից? խի մերոնց ոչ մեկ նոռմալ չի հետևում, էսոր հայաթներում էնքան տաղանդավոր երեխեք կան որ դրանցից ամեն մեկը կարա իրա ժամանակին մեր հավաքականի անդամներից լինի. Մերոնք Ֆուտբոլը մենակ բիզնես են պատկերացնում.
Ֆուտբոլը մինչև բիզնես դառնալը կատարելագործվել է որպես խաղ և հետո նոր որպես բիզնես, իսկ մեր մոտ փորձում են միանգամից բիզնեսի վերածել ու ոչ էնա ստացվում ոչ էլ էն.

Ու մի բան էլ պետքա հաշվի առնել որ Փյունիկին էտքան առաջ տանելով էլ մեր ֆուտբոլը չի զարգանա, արդեն 2 տարեկան երեխենել գիտի որ փյունիկը հայաստանի չեմպիոնա, կարևոր չի ոնցա չեմպիոն դառել կարևորը չեմպիոն ա, Ինտրիգա չկա առաջնությունում հենց առաջնության սկզբից, էտ պատճառով էլ հետաքրքրությունը կորումա, ինչքանել ուզումա ցածր մակարդակի ֆուտբոլ խաղան ներքին առաջնությունում ,բայց եթե գիտես որ խաղում են հավասար պայմաններում ու փորձում են որոշել չեմպիոնի հարցը, հետաքրքրությունա առաջանում խաղը նայելու, իսկ մեր մոտ էտ ամենը բացակայում ա, առաջնության սկզբից պարզ ա հաղթողը, խի գնաս խաղը նայելու եթե գիտես ովա հաղթելու ու էնքանել գրավիչ ու բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլ չես դիտելու.

----------


## Davo'o

*Հայ երկրպագու*  
Շատ դաժան բառակապակցություն եք որոշել քննարկել: Ես նախկինում երբեմն երեւում էի մարզադաշտերում, մինչեւ 18-19 տարեկանս գոնե գավաթի եզրափակիչները միշտ այցելում էի: Կենդանի ֆուտբոլ դիտելը իհարկե շատ հաճելի է, երբ մտնում ես դաշտ զգում ես շունչը... 
Բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում հիասթափվեցի ամեն ինչից, ախր շատ վատ են խաղում:  
Երեկ Հայաստանի հավաքականի խաղի ժամանակ մտածում էի ինչ դաժան բան է հայ երկրպագու լինելը, համարյա մազոխիզմ: Ամեն անգամ, համոզված լինելով, որ պարտվելու է հավաքականը, խաղից առաջ սկսում ես հավատալ հրաշքների, սրտի թրթիռով սպասում ես խաղին  ու մրցավարի սուլիչի հետ սկսվում է տառապանքը, մինչեւ առաջին բաց թողած գոլը նյարդայնանում ես ինչքան ուժ ունես, հետո արդեն ավելի տանելի է դառնում այդ տառապալից ֆուտբոլը: 
ԱՄԱՌՈՒ, Բա մեղկ չե՞մ, ջահել տղա եմ, էսքան ներվերս քայքայեմ էս հայկական ֆուտբոլի պատճառով:  :Angry2:

----------


## Amaru

*Կարեն*

Էտ էրեխեքը, որ հայաթներում գնդակ են տշում, հիմնականում մարզվում են մեր ակումբների մարզադպրոցներում: Հա՛, իրանց մրցաշարերում հասնում են հաջողության... Բայց շատ-շատ տաղանդավոր էրեխեք, հենց էն ամենա-ամենատաղանդավորները մի երկու տարուց, երբ մեծանում են, թողնում են ամեն ինչ... Որովհետև նրան չէին ասել, որ գիտե՞ս, դու կարաս ինչ-որ բանի հասնես. իրանց պետք չի պարզապես մարզիչ, պտի հոգեբան էլ լինեն էտ մարդիկ: Լավ, ես շատ խորացա)))

Էս տարի էլ ոչ ոք նախօրոք ասել չի կարա, թե չեմպիոնը մեկ ա «Փյունիկն» ա: Էս քանի տարի ա մենք նույնիսկ կասկածներ չունեինք էտ առումով, բայց հիմա լիքը բան ա փոխվել: Ասպարեզ ա եկել մի նոր թիմ՝ «Բենտոնիտը»: Ու հաստատ առաջատարների հետ հավասար մրցելու ա: Առաջնությունը հետաքրքրանում ա... ԴԵ ԳՆԱՑԵՔ ԴԱՇՏ, ԷԼԻ՛  :Angry2:  

*Դավո'Օ*

Դավ, վատ են խաղում, բայց շարունակում ես, չէ՞  tv-ով խաղերը նայել ու նույն ձևով անհանգստանալ: Էտ նույն անհանգստանալը դաշտում էլ կարաս))))))

----------


## Array

Մեկ-մեկ նայում եմ հայաթում էրեխեքը ոնց են խաղում ու իսկականից հիանում եմ իրեն խաղով,ու իսպանացի կամ անգլիացի էրեխեքից մերոնք հաստատ ավելի մտածված են խաղում բակերում:Բանն էլ են ա,որ ֆուտբոլը խելքով են խաղում:Էս խելոք էրեխեքը մեծանալով մի մասնագիտուտթուն են ձեռք բերում, ինչքան էլ որ  ֆուտբոլը սիրեն,եթե զգում են,որ էտ ասպարեզում հեռանկարներ չկան,էլ ֆուտբոլով չեն զբաղվում,ու(առանց որևէ մեկին վիրավորելու ցանկությամբ) ֆուտբոլի հետ մնում են հիմնականում նրանք,ովքեր ուրիշ բանով չեն կարող զբաղվել: Է, էտ մարդիկ,էս մտքի խաղում ինչ պիտի անեն:Դրա համար պետք է այնպես անել,որ ֆուտբոլիստները ֆուտբոլին նայեն ոչ թե որպես զբաղմունքի,այլ աշխատանքի,որով հնարավոր է լավ ապրել:
Amaru ջան, տեսնելով ոնց էս բոլորիս  համոզում, որ մարզադաշտերը դատարկ չթողնենք,իսկականից ընենաց ցանկություն ա առաջանում խաղերին այցելելու :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Հա բա էդ Բենտոնիտը ո՞ր տեղի թիմ ա

----------


## Amaru

«Բենտոնիտը» Իջևանի թիմ ա: Եթե որևէ մեկին հետաքրքիր ա, կարամ կազմն էլ գրեմ  :Smile:   Հիմա ալարում եմ...  :Blush:  
Միայն թե հաստատ հայտնի չի՝ խաղալու են առաջին լիգայում, թե բարձրագույն խմբում... Հավանաբար ամեն ինչ կորոշվի «Միկայի» հետ խաղից հետո: Նման թիմը բայց բարձրագույն խմբում պիտի լինի:
 Վախ, համոզե՞լ եմ քեզ  :Jpit:  Ինչ լավա.. Դե ես դեռ շարունակելու եմ համոզելը...)))

----------


## Barça

> *Կարեն*
>  Ասպարեզ ա եկել մի նոր թիմ՝ «Բենտոնիտը»: Ու հաստատ առաջատարների հետ հավասար մրցելու ա: Առաջնությունը հետաքրքրանում ա...


էտ քո ասածը նույնն ա ոնցոր ասես Նայեք Լա լիգայում թազա թիմա հայտնվելէ Նաստիկ Տարագոնան, նայեք ոնցա առաջատարների հետ մրցակցելու.
մի քանի խաղ կխաղա ու միջակների շարքում կավարտի առաջնությունը իմ կարծիքով, նույն բաներն էլ ես լսել էին պղնձի գործարանի հովանավորության տակ գտնվող թիմի մասին.

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Իսկ ինչ մնումա քո ասած շատ տաղանդավոր էրեխեքի մասին ես հենց էտեմ ասում որ ղեկավարությունը քիչա խառնվում էտ հարցերին, ղեկավարություն ասելով դու մի հասկացի նախագահ ու պաշտպանության նախարար, եթե մեր ֆուտբոլային դպրոցներում մարզեն ավելի փորձառու մարզիչներ, ու ոչ թե էնրանք ովքեր բան չունեն անելու հայաթում նարդի խաղալու փոխարեն գալի մի 10 հատ էրեխա էն վեկալում ու սկսում էն հավայի վազացնել, ձեռի հետել փողեն աշխատում, հաստատ մեր ֆուտբոլը ավելի լավ վիճակում կլնի.

----------


## Amaru

Հա դե, լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում մանկապատանեկան ֆուտբոլի մասին...
Բայց «Բենտոնիտի» պահով համաձայն չեմ: Իսպանիայում «Խիմնաստիկը», իսկ ստեղ «Բենտոնիտը»... Նույնը չի էլի: Թիմում շատ լավ բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստներ կան: Ու ընդամենը մի քանի հայ ֆուտբոլիստ... Եթե բարձրագույն խմբում խաղան, ինչը արդեն 90%-ով ա, էտի մեր ֆուտբոլի համար շատ մեծ բան կլինի: Մենակ մի բան ա վախեցնում. արդյոք էս էն հերթական թիմերից չի՞, որ մի մրցաշրջան հետո «պռծնելու» են... Թեկուզ նայենք իրանց դարպասապահի կարյերային: Քանի անգամ իրա առաջնությունների լավագույն դարպասապահ ա ճանաչվել, էտ առաջնություններն էլ Նորվեգիան ու Նոր Զելանդիան են: Երկրորդի մասին ոչինչ ասել չեմ կարա, բայց Նորվեգիան վատ առաջնություն չունի... Ֆինլանդիայի չեմպիոն,Միլանում էլ փորցաշրջան էր անցել: Էխխխխ...

----------


## Barça

հույս ունենանք որ էս հարցում ես կսխալվեմ, ու մեր սիրելի Բենտոնիտը լավ թիմ կլինի ոչ թե մի մրցաշրջան այլ մի քանի տասնամյակ.
բայց քանի որ հայաստանում էնք, ստեղ ոչ թե հույսը վերջումա մահանում այլ ընդհանրապես չի լինւոմ.

----------


## REAL_ist

Բենտոնիդ-մենտոնիդ չգիտեմ,բայց լավ չի որ հայ չկա :Shok:  ,դրա կայֆը որնա???
եթալուենք նորվեգացու,ֆինի ու եսիմ ել ում խաղը նայենք,ավելի լավ կլիներ տաղանդավոր հայ տղեքին հավաքեյն,իսկ ետ արտասահմանցիներից մենակ իսկականից լավերին պահեյն,գոնե կազմի կեսը հայ լինի, 
թեչե սենց չեղավ :Bad:  
հա մեկել մի բան,ես մեր առաջնությունում լեգեոներների թվի հետ կապված սահման չկա? :Think:

----------


## Amaru

Է բա լավ չէ՞ր լինի...«տաղանդավոր հայ տղեք»...ՈՒ՞Ր Ա  :Cray:  Էտ արտասահմանցիները իսկապես լավն են  :Smile:   Հենց-նենց մաշկի գույնի համար չեն հավաքել: Բրազիլացիներ են, մեքսիկացիներ, ուկրաինացիներ, սերբեր... 
Նման սահման կա, հա. խաղին պիտի հայտավորված լինեն  Հայաստանի՝ առնվազն չորս քաղաքացի:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Է բա լավ չէ՞ր լինի...«տաղանդավոր հայ տղեք»...ՈՒ՞Ր Ա  Էտ արտասահմանցիները իսկապես լավն են   Հենց-նենց մաշկի գույնի համար չեն հավաքել: Բրազիլացիներ են, մեքսիկացիներ, ուկրաինացիներ, սերբեր... 
> Նման սահման կա, հա. խաղին պիտի հայտավորված լինեն  Հայաստանի՝ առնվազն չորս քաղաքացի:


դե որ ասումես լավնեն,ուրեմն հալալա թմի կերտիչներին :Smile:  ,հուսովեմ ետ այլազգիների ամբոխը կկարանա ընդանուր լեզու գտնել հայկական ֆուտբոլի հետ :Drinks:  
լավա որ վարջապես գոնե 2 հատ ֆինանսապես ապահովված ակումբ կլինի մեր առաջնությունում

իսկ ետ 4ը որ ասումես հայտավորված պտի լինի,թե ասնավնոյում??????կարան ետ չորսնել պահեստային լինեն?

----------


## Amaru

*Մադրիդիստ*

Պարզապես պիտի հայտավորված լինեն: Եվ ոչ թե հայ, այլ ՀՀ քաղաքացի  :Smile:

----------


## John

Ես՝ ՀԱՅ ԵՐԿՐՊԱԳՈՒՍ ցավով պետք է նշեմ, որ Հայաստանի հավաքականի խաղերին 
5-6 հազար մարդա հավաքվում… խի՞… որովհետև տոմսերի գները թանկ են… անձամբ ես որոշել եմ այլևս Չգնալ հավաքականի խաղերին: խի՞… պարզապես չեմ ուզում 5000 դրամ տալ ու տեսնել, թե ինչպե՞ս են ֆինները 95 րոպե գրոհում, կամ ինչպե՞ս է Նիստերլոյը մեր տուգանային հրապարակում «հրաշքներ գործում»… եթե տոմսի գինը լինի 500-1500 դրամ՝ մարզադաշտը լեփ-լեցուն կլինի, ֆուտբոլիստները ոգևորված կխաղան, իսկ տոմսերի գները սահմանողներն էլ հաստատ ավելի շատ եկամուտ կունենան տոմսերի վաճառքից, քան հիմա… երբ որ մեր հավաքականը ավելի բարձրակարգ խաղ կցուցադրի, էդ ժամանակ թող գները հետզհետե աճեն ու ՀԱՅ ԵՐԿՐՊԱԳՈՒՆ էլ կիմանա, որ իզուր չի տալիս էդ փողը… մեր հաաքականի խաղը կոպիտ ասած ձրի նայելու խաղ է, իսկ մրցակիցներինն էլ հիմնականում 1000 դրամից չի անցնում… հարցը էնա, որ երկրպագուներին ստադիոն բերելու համար տոմսերի գները թանկ են… ես հլը ոչինչ՝ սենց խոսում եմ, բայց Ղազախստանի հետ խաղին էլ եմ գնալու: Բայց գիտեմ շատերին, ովքեր հենց տոմսերի գների պատճառով հավաքականի խաղերին չեն գնում:
Իսկ առաջնության մասին ասեմ, որ երկրպագում եմ Գյումիի «Շիրակին» ու Երևանում անցկացրած իրա ԲՈԼՈՐ խաղերին ներկա եմ լինում…



> Հայ երկրպագու 
> Շատ դաժան բառակապակցություն եք որոշել քննարկել: Ես նախկինում երբեմն երեւում էի մարզադաշտերում, մինչեւ 18-19 տարեկանս գոնե գավաթի եզրափակիչները միշտ այցելում էի: Կենդանի ֆուտբոլ դիտելը իհարկե շատ հաճելի է, երբ մտնում ես դաշտ զգում ես շունչը... 
> Բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում հիասթափվեցի ամեն ինչից, ախր շատ վատ են խաղում: 
> Երեկ Հայաստանի հավաքականի խաղի ժամանակ մտածում էի ինչ դաժան բան է հայ երկրպագու լինելը, համարյա մազոխիզմ: Ամեն անգամ, համոզված լինելով, որ պարտվելու է հավաքականը, խաղից առաջ սկսում ես հավատալ հրաշքների, սրտի թրթիռով սպասում ես խաղին ու մրցավարի սուլիչի հետ սկսվում է տառապանքը, մինչեւ առաջին բաց թողած գոլը նյարդայնանում ես ինչքան ուժ ունես, հետո արդեն ավելի տանելի է դառնում այդ տառապալից ֆուտբոլը: 
> ԱՄԱՌՈՒ, Բա մեղկ չե՞մ, ջահել տղա եմ, էսքան ներվերս քայքայեմ էս հայկական ֆուտբոլի պատճառով:


Ես քեզ ո՜նց եմ հասկանում…

----------


## Amaru

Ախր ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը,հը՞ն...  Էտ ե՞րբ են բոլոր տոմսերը էտքան եղել: Եթե դու անպայման ուզում ես նստել կանաչ տրիբունաներում, էտ արդեն ուրիշ հարց... Բայց դե եթե կարծում ես՝ հազար հինգ հարյուր դրամ մեր հավաքականի խաղը նայելու համար շաաաատ-շատ ա, էլ ինչ ասեմ...

*Ես չեմ խոսում նրանց մասին, ովքեր չունեն հնարավորություն, ինչ ես ասում:*

----------


## Array

Չէ Amaru ջան հայ երկրպագուն ոչ թե գնում է մարզադաշտ հավաքականի խաղերը նայելու(որովհետև այնտեղ նայելու բան էլ չկա,եղածն էլ հեռուստացույցով էլ կարելի էր նայել),այլ գնում է հավաքականին օգնելու,որ թվային առավելություն ունենա խաղադաշտում:Եթե մեր հավաքականը քիչ թե շատ պարկեշտ խաղ ցուցադրեր,1500,կամ թեկուզ 5000 դրամը կարծում եմ չէինք ափսոսի

----------


## Amaru

Ջան, հա՛մ ասում ես՝ օգնենք մերոնց, հա՛մ էլ «պարկեշտ խաղ»...  Իմ համար նշանակություն չունի, թե իմ երկրպագած թիմը ոնց ա խաղում. եթե մի օր սկսել եմ երկրպագել, թիմը ինձ հարազատ ա դառել, դժվար պահին, երբ սկսում են վատ հանդես գալ, հաստատ նույն ձևով, իսկ գուցե և առաջվանից շատ կաջակցեմ: Հիշում եք երևի՝ ինչ վիճակում էր «Արարատը», բայց իմ համար մեկ էր... 
Դե բոլորդ հավաքականից «պարկեշտ խաղ» եք ուզում, իսկ չե՞ք ասի՝ ոնց հասնենք դրան: Մեր ֆուտբոլիստները մենակ էս քննադատությունները լսելով, որոնք պարզապես քննադատություն չեն, այլ ծաղրանք՝ հաստատ չեն ոգևորվի ու սկսի լավ խաղալ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

գիտես ինչ կա, ես մարզադաշտ գնում էի մի 4 տարի առաջ։ Ավելին իմ հետ տանում էի թ ընկերներիս որոնք ֆուտբոլ ընդհանրապես չեն նայում հեռուստացույցով, բայց իրենց մարզադաշտում հավես էր։ Թեկուզ և պարտվում էինք թեկուզ լավ չէինք խաղում։ Բայց... իմ համբերության բաժակը լցվեց Հայաստան-Իսպանիա խաղի ժամանակ երբ ամբողջ ստադիոնը սկսեց գոռալ Իսպանիա ..... Էտ իմ համար անտանելի էր... թողեցի դուրս եկա ... ու այդ օրվանից ստադիոն չեմ գնացել։ 
Ու մեկել տրաքվում եմ անվերջ քֆրտոցներից ..... մարդ չի կարող իր ընկերուհու կամ քրոջ հետ գնա հանգիստ հաճույք ստանա էտ ստադիոնում գտնվելուց։ 

Հ.Գ. Չնայած այս վերջերս շատ եմ ուզում կմտածեմ։ Կարողա որոշումս փոխեմ

----------


## Array

Մենք կգնանք օգնելու համար ,պրոբլեմ չկա,բայց ինչի մենակ մենք պիտի ուզենք օգնել մեր թիմեի՞ն:Էտ գներ սահմանողներն էլ հայեր չե՞ն,իրենք ինչի՞ չեն ուզում հավաքականին  օգնած լինել:Չես ընդունու՞մ,որ եթե գները խաղին համապատասխան լինեին ավելի շատ մարդ կգնար ֆուտբոլ դիտելու:Որովհետև մեր ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիան,նախագահի գլխավորությամբ,մտածում է միայն փողեր պոկելու մասին:Ինչի են լավ մարզիչները հեռանում հավաքականից,կամ էտ ոնց ա լինում,որ էսքն 
ժամանակ ա նորմալ մարզիչ չեն կարողանում գտնել,պարզ է որ էժան գներով լավ մազիչները չեն աշխատի,իսկ վատերից էլ ինչքան ուզում ես պահանջիր ինչպե՞ս կարող է հաղթանակներ բերել:
Իսկ ֆուտբոլիստները թող ֆուտբոլիստի նման խաղան չքննադատենք:Յուրաքանչյուր քննադատություն,եթե տեղին է արվում, անհրաժեշտ  է:Պետք չէ ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվել

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Բայց... իմ համբերության բաժակը լցվեց Հայաստան-Իսպանիա խաղի ժամանակ երբ ամբողջ ստադիոնը սկսեց գոռալ Իսպանիա ..... Էտ իմ համար անտանելի էր... թողեցի դուրս եկա ... ու այդ օրվանից ստադիոն չեմ գնացել։


Այ էտ իսկականից խայտառակություն էր:Ախր քիչ ա է,իսկական դավաճանութուն էր:Ըտեղ ոտից գլուխ մեզ խայտառակ արեցինք

----------


## Taurus

ստադիոն գնալուց կայֆ բան չկա, մեկ էլ ..X ն ա, բայց դրա մասին էս թեմայում չի, որ կխոանք:
Հիշում եմ ջահել վախտերս , որ փողի կրիզիս էր , ու առանց տոմսի էինք ֆուտբոլի գնում, այ էտ էր կայֆը, որ մերոնք գոլ էին խփում , ուրախությունից փաթաթվում էիր կողքիդ անծանոթին, կամ անծանոթուհուն :Blush:  , նույնիսկ եթե արդեն 1:3 կրվում ենք:
ինչ վերաբերվում աքֆուրներին. Ներսես ջան մենք էլ ենք գոռացել, բյաց իհարկե այնպես չէ , որ աղջիկները , կամ իրանց ըկերները վատ ըզգան, մի քիչ ուրիշ ձևի հայոյել էլ կարելի  ա, այնպես որ բոլորը գիտեն դու ինչ ես ուզում ասես…
օրինակ ՝ Սու~դյա վինովատ :LOL:  
կամ, …լավ էս մեկը չեմ ասի :Blush:  
այնպես վոր մոտակա խաղը երբ ա լինելու Հայաստանում, միասին կգնանք ակումբով երկրպագելու! :Wink:

----------


## Amaru

Մինչև հիմա դաշտում քֆուր չեմ լսել  :Blush:  Մենք մեր համար հիմնն ենք երգում, ի՞նչ քֆուր  :Smile:   Եվ եթե ինչ-որ մեկի բախտը չբերեր ու լսեի, ձեռիս սուլիչը քիթը կխոթեի  :Blush:  Մմ, լյավ, անցանք... 
Ֆեդերացիայի նախագահը...  :Shout:  Նրա մասին պարզապես խոսք չկա:  :Angry2:   Չէ, այսինքն կա, բայց դե չեմ գրի   :Angry2:  
*Առայ*, լսի... Առողջ քննադատությունը իհարկե տեղին ա, բայց մինչև հիմա մեր՝ հայ երկրպագուների կողմից հավաքականին ուղղված նման քննադատություն չեմ լսել... Ծաղրանք, ոչինչ ավելին:

----------


## John

հիշու՞մ եք, թե մեր սիրելի հավաքականը ե՞րբ է վերջին անգամ սեփական հարկի տակ պաշտոնական խաղում գոլ խփել… ինչքան էլ որ հետաքրքրվում եմ ֆուտբոլով՝ չեմ հիշում… կարծեմ  ռումինացիներին են խփել… իսկ ռումինացիների դեմ երևի 3 տարի առաջ ենք խաղացել…Որ՞ն է ֆուտբոլի իմաստը… ԳՈԼԸ…  ու եթե 3 ՏԱՐԻ գնում եմ մարզադաշտ ու տեսնում ՄԻԱՅՆ մեր դարպասում խփված գոլեր… էլ խի՞ գնամ… ստադիոն գնում են հաճույք ստանալու, ոչ թե ներվայնանալու համար… սխա՞լ եմ ասում… ֆուտբոլը խաղ է, իսկ խաղը հաճույք ստանալու համար… Գտնում եմ, որ մեր հավաքականի խաղը նայելու համար չարժի փող տալ… կապ չունի, թե ինչքան… ու՞ր են գնում այդ փողերը… դեպի Հայկական ֆուտբոլի զարգացու՞մ… ՉԵՄ հավատում… դրանք գնում են մի քանի անհատների գրպանը… ինչի՞ համար էդ անհատներին հարստացնենք… առանձ այն էլ դժվար թե փողի կարիք ունենան… Ուզում եք, որ շատ մարդ գա մարզադաշտ ու ոգևորի մեր հավաքականին…  Ինձ ճիշտ հասկացեք… փորձը ցույցա տալիս, որ մարզասերին մարզադաշտ է բերում լավ խաղ տեսնելու ակնկալիքը… հիշու՞մ եք Փյունիկ-Տամպերե խաղը… հիշու՞մ եք, թե քանի հազար մարդ չկարողացավ մուտք գործել մարզադաշտ, քանի որ խաղը սկսվելուց 1 ժամ առաջ արդեն բոլոր տեղերը զբաղեցված էին… հիշու՞մ եք, թե ինչպես էին մարզասերները ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում ոգևորում թիմին… ինչու՞ էր այդպես… որովհետև Փյունիկը մրցակցի հարկի տակ հաղթել էր 4-0 հաշվով… եթե պարտված լիներ նույն հաշվով՝ հաստատ 1000 հոգուց ավել մարդ չէր հավաքվի… Ես կարծում եմ, որ պետք է ԻՋԵՑՆԵԼ տոմսեի գները, որպեսզի շատ մարդ գնա մարշադաշտ ու դեպք է մեր հավաքականը ավելի լավ խաղա, որ ավելի շատ մարդ գնա մարզադաշտ:



> Ախր ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը,հը՞ն... Էտ ե՞րբ են բոլոր տոմսերը էտքան եղել: Եթե դու անպայման ուզում ես նստել կանաչ տրիբունաներում, էտ արդեն ուրիշ հարց... Բայց դե եթե կարծում ես՝ հազար հինգ հարյուր դրամ մեր հավաքականի խաղը նայելու համար շաաաատ-շատ ա, էլ ինչ ասեմ...


Սիրելի Amaru, քո գրածը կարդալիս ինձ վատ զգացի… վիրավորական է իմ հասցեին ասված նման խոսքեր կարդալը…  իսկապե՞ս կարծում ես, որ ես ափսոսում եմ էդ 1500 դրամը…   ԼԱՎ ԵՐԿՐՊԱԳՈՒՆ(որպիսին ես ինձ համարում եմ) միշտ էլ կգնա սիրելի թիմի խաղերին անկախ տոմսի գնից, բայց որպեսզի  ֆուտբոլասերներն էլ գնան մարզադաշտ՝ պետք է ԻՋԵՑՆԵԼ տոմսերի գները… հակառակ դեպքում ոչ մի անգամ եմ 5000-ից ավել մարդ չի հավաքվի ստադիոնում… մի անգամ էլ կարդացի գրածդ… չգիտեմ ո՞նց բացատրեմ, որ սխալ ես ընկալել գրածներս… իրականում ես չեմ ափսոսում այն փողը, որը տալիս եմ ստադիոն մտնելու համար, իսկ վերևներում ես խոսում էի ՀԱՅ ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԱՍԵՐԻ, այլ ոչ թե ՀՀ-ի երկրպագուի անունից… ՀՀ-ի երկրպագուն՝ մասնավորապես ԵՍ, ՉԵՄ ափսոսում 1500 դրամ տալ հավաքականի խաղը նայելու համար, բայց ՀԱՅ ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԱՍԵՐԸ ափսոսումա… չգիտեմ էլ ոնց բացատրեմ… հույս ունեմ, որ հասկանալի եմ գրել…
ARMENIA FOREVER

----------


## Amaru

*Հովսեփ*

Գրածդ դժվար էր այլ կերպ հասկանալ: Ուրախ եմ, որ սխալ եմ հասկացել, և որ դու իսկապես այդպես չես մտածում:

----------


## Array

Երեկ «Գոլ» ֆիլմն էի նայում ու ոնց նախանձեցի անգլիացիներին:Մարդիկ ամեն ինչ թողնում,վազում էին հեռուստացույց գտնելու,որ հանկարց բաց չթողնեին իրենց քաղաքի թիմի`Նյուքասլի որևէ խաղ:Բա մեք էլ ըտենց չլինեինք:Բայց ասում են`երբ խաղում էր «Արարատը» ըտենց էր:

----------


## John

> Երեկ «Գոլ» ֆիլմն էի նայում ու ոնց նախանձեցի անգլիացիներին:Մարդիկ ամեն ինչ թողնում,վազում էին հեռուստացույց գտնելու,որ հանկարց բաց չթողնեին իրենց քաղաքի թիմի`Նյուքասլի որևէ խաղ:Բա մեք էլ ըտենց չլինեինք:Բայց ասում են`երբ խաղում էր «Արարատը» ըտենց էր:


Էդ ֆիլմը նայելիս ես էլ եմ մտածել էդ մասին… Իսկապես երջանիկ մարդիկ են անգլիացիները՝ իրանց սիրած թիմերը  հաճախ են հաճելի անակընկալներ մատուցում՝ ինչպես «Գոլ» ֆիլմում Նյուքասլը… պարզ չի, թե ինչու են անգլայում պաշտում ֆուտբոլը, իսկ Հյաստանում մարդկանց 95%-ը ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդա… որովհետև անգլիացիները ֆուտբոլ խաղալ գիտեն, իսկ հայերը՝ ՈՉ… Երանի 1970-ականների հաջողություններին հավասարազոր հաջուղություններ ունենար հայկական ֆուտբոլը առաջիկաա 20 տարում… լեփժլեցուն մարզադաշտեր… գերագույն հաճույք…

----------


## Davo'o

> Մինչև հիմա դաշտում քֆուր չեմ լսել


ԿԱՐՈՂ է ՄԵԿ էԼ ՀԱՆԿԱՐԾ
ԳՈՌԱՆ ՍՈՒՁՅԱ  ......ծ

----------


## Array

> Մինչև հիմա դաշտում քֆուր չեմ լսել


Ուրեմն հաստատ դաշտում մենակ ես եղել :LOL:

----------


## Tumbler

> Մինչև հիմա դաշտում քֆուր չեմ լսել


Չէ պիտտ ինչ որ շատ թեժ պահ լինի որ լսես. Արրային քիչ լսի. Քֆուր լսելն էլ հեշտ չի.

----------


## John

Փյունիկ-Ուլիս 5-0 Հանրապետական մարզադաշտ 650 հանդիսական
Կիլիկիա–Միկա 1-2 Հրազդան մարզադաշտ 150 հանդիսական
Շիրակ-Բանանց 0-0 Գյումրու քաղաքային մարզադաշտ 1200 հանդիսական
Գանձասար-Արարատ 1-0 Կապանի «Լեռնագործ» մարզադաշտ 1500 հանդիսական
Ուրախալի է, որ Գյումրիում ու Կապանում մեծ թվով ֆուտբոլասերներ են հաճախում իրենց սիրելի թիմի խաղերին: Գիտե՞ք ինչու է այդպես: Որովհետև Գյումրիում ու Կապանում հավատում են իրենց թիմի հաջող ելույթին: Փաստերից փախչել չի լինի՝ բնականաբար ֆուտբոլասերների աջակցությունն էլ է նպաստել «Շիրակի» ու «Գանձասարի» հաջող ելույթներին… 

Այս ամենկը կապակցված է ՝ եթե թիմը լավ է խաղում՝ երկրպագուները գալիս են թիմի խաղը դիտելու և եթե երկրպագուները գալիս են թիմի խաղը դիտելու՝ թիմը ավելի լավ է խաղում: Համոզված եմ, որ սեփական հարկի տակ հաջորդ խաղերում «Շիրակին» ու «Գանձասարին» աջակցելու կգան ավելի մեծ թվով երկրպագուներ… իսկ եթե այդ երկու թիմերն էլ պարտվեին 0-3 հաշվով՝ հաստատ հաջորդ խաղում ավելի քիչ մարդ կգար թիմի խաղը դիտելու… Կապանի մասին չեմ կարող ասել, բայց Գյումրիում մեծ հույսեր են կապում իրենց քաղաքի թիմի հետ և ես էլ հանդիսանալով Գյումրիի «Շիրակի» երկրպագու հավատում եմ, որ եթե ոչ այս տարի, ապա հաջորդ տարի հաստատ «Շիրակը» մրցանակային տեղ է զբաղեցնելու մրցաշարային աղյուսակում… Տարիներ առաջ «Շիրակի» խաղերին ներկա էին լինում 4-5 հազար հանդիսականներ, իսկ մյուսներն էլ տեղ չլինելու պատճառով չէին կարողանում մարզադաշտ մտնել… իսկ անցած տարի… ներկա եղա Շիրակ-Բանանց խաղին(խաղն ավարտվեց 0-5 հաշվով)… ընդամենը 40-50 հանդիսական էր ներկա խաղին, այլ էլ հավանաբար ֆուտբոլիստների ընկերներն էին…

 Հայ երկրպագուին մարզադաշտ կբերի միայն լավ արդյունքի ակնկալիքը… Իսկ Երևանում… Երևանում չկա խանդավառություն երկրպագուների շրջանում… եթե Հայաստանի չեմպիոնի խաղին հետևելու համար մարզադաշտ է գալիս 650 հանդիսական, ապա վիճակը իսկապես մեղմ ասած լավ չէ…«Գանձասարի» խաղին հետևելու համար տասն անգամ ավելի շատ մարդ է եկել մարզադաշտ, քան «Միկայի», ու մոտ երկու անգամ ավելի շատ մարդ, քան «Փյունիկի» խաղին… Փաստորեն ներկա պահին մարզերում կա խանդավառություն ֆուտբոլի նկատմամբ, իսկ մայրաքաղաքում այն չկա, կամ այնքան փոքր է, որ չի զգացվում…

----------


## Amaru

ԺողովուԼդ...))
Չթաղենք թեման...))
Էսօր «Նաիրի» մարզադաշտում բավական մեծ թվով երկրպագուներ կային. թեկուզ փյունիկցիների աջակիցները հիմնականում նրանց մարզադպրոցի սաներն էին՝ փոքր էրեխեք, որոնք իրենց թիմի գույներն էլ չգիտեին... բայց դե դեռ քանակ ա ապահովել պետք, իսկ որակի մասին հետո կմտածենք:
Էտ պուճուրներից մերկը հարցրեց.«Խաղը քանիսի՞ց ա»)))))))))))) Վայ...Սորտ են)))))))))




> Այս ամենկը կապակցված է ՝ եթե թիմը լավ է խաղում՝ երկրպագուները գալիս են թիմի խաղը դիտելու և եթե երկրպագուները գալիս են թիմի խաղը դիտելու՝ թիմը ավելի լավ է խաղում


Հատկապես երկրորդը  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Ժողովուրդ նահ սկսենք ննանից, որ առաջնության խաղերը արդեն բավականին հետաքրքիր նայոում են:
Իհարկե պրիմեր-լիգա չի, բայց պետք էլ չի ուրիշների հետ համեմատել:
Տենց, որ լինի Ռումինայի, Թուրքիայի ու եդ կարգի երկրների առաջնություններն էլ պրիմեր-լիգայի հետ ոչ մի համեմատության չեն դիմանում, բայց ետ երկրներում նույնիսկ հետնապահների խաղերին 10յակ հազարավր երգրպագուներ են լինում:
Համաձայն եմ Ամառուի հետ ուղղակի մենք ֆուտբոլ եդքան շատ չենք սիրում:

Իսկ հավաքականի խաղերին ցանկացած մարդ ով իրան համարումա երգրպագու պետքա ներկա լինի, հակառակ դեպքում ինքը ոչ թե երգրպագույա այլ ուղղակի համակիր:
Ասածը չի վերաբերվում մարդկանց, ովքեր հնարավորություն չունեն տոմս գնելու:
Իրականում շատերը կան, ովքեր կուզենային ներկա գտնվել, բայց իրանց համար 1000դրամը մեծ գումարա, իրանց պետք չի քննադատել:
Ես էլ ուսանող ժամանակ չէի կարա ինձ թույլ տայի տոմս առնեյի, դրա համար ստիպված ձրի էի մտնում:  :Smile: 
Բայց էս հանրապետակում մի քիչ դժվարա, չնայած չեմ փորձել, արդեն կարամ ինձ թույլ տամ տոմս եթե ուսանող ժամանակներս լիներ, կփորձեյի սողանցք գտնել:
Մի խոսքով հունիսի 6-ին բոլորս դեպի մարզադաշտ, դեղին տրիբունա, որտեղ հավաքվում են ամենանվիրված երգրպագուները :

Քֆուրների մասով էլ ասեմ, որ դրանք արդեն համարյա չկան, կապված նրա հետ, որ արդեն շատ աղջիկներ են գալիս մարզադաշտ:
Արդեն հանգիստ կարելիյա ընտանիքով գնալ ստադիոն:

----------


## Array

Մինչև հունիսի վեցը,ով ա գալիս, ժողովու'րդ, *մայիսի 14-ին,ժամը 18:00-ին «Հանրապետական մարզադաշտ» Բանանց -Արարատ*  խաղին

----------


## Amaru

Հա, կայֆ խաղ ա լինելու, եկեք  :Smile:   Արարաաաատ  :Clapping:

----------


## Array

> Հա, կայֆ խաղ ա լինելու, եկեք  Արարաաաատ


Դու գալու ե՞ս,

----------


## Amaru

Բա էտ հա՞րց էր)) Բնականաբար)) Էտ խաղին դեռ շատ կա.. Գավաթին եկեք, գավաթին  :Smile:

----------


## Array

Ամոթ ա,բայց պիտի  հարցնեմ,ե՞րբ ա գավաթի եզրափակիչը որ

----------


## Amaru

հմ... էս ի՞նչ ա ասում էէ))) վաղը՝ ժամը ութին, «Հանրապետականում»  :Smile:  
էս դու հո առաջնության «Բանանց» -«Արարատ»-ը չե՞ս խառնել գավաթի հետ))))
աչքիս հենց էտ ա որ կա)))))

----------


## Array

> հմ... էս ի՞նչ ա ասում էէ))) վաղը՝ ժամը ութին, «Հանրապետականում»  
> էս դու հո առաջնության «Բանանց» -«Արարատ»-ը չե՞ս խառնել գավաթի հետ))))
> աչքիս հենց էտ ա որ կա)))))


Ապրես,չէ չէի խառնել,ուղղակի բախտ չեմ ունեցել օրը իմանալու :Lol2:

----------


## John

02.06.07թ. Ղազախստան-Հայաստան
06.06.07թ. Հայաստան-Լեհաստան
Ի՞նչ կասեք էս խաղերի կապակցությամբ: Իմ կարծիքով մաքսիմում 4 միավոր կարանք հավաքենք էս խաղերից ու ինձ թվումա եկելա ժամանակ, որ վերջապես գոլ խփենք…

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
ասածս որնա՝ Ակումբի ֆուտբոլասերներով միանանք ու գնանք լեհերի հետ խաղին… շատ հաճելի կլիներ… ի՞նչ կասեք

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ի՞նչ կասեք էս խաղերի կապակցությամբ: Իմ կարծիքով մաքսիմում 4 միավոր կարանք հավաքենք էս խաղերից ու ինձ թվումա եկելա ժամանակ, որ վերջապես գոլ խփենք…


 :Shok:  լավ ասիր 4 միավոր :Shok: 
ցավալի ա բայց 2 խաղ 2 պարտությունա :Sad:

----------


## John

> լավ ասիր 4 միավոր
> ցավալի ա բայց 2 խաղ 2 պարտությունա


նիկիդ եմ նայում, հետո գրածիդ… չեմ բռնում իրար հետ  :Smile:  իսկ որ երկու խաղերից գոնե առաջինում չենք պարտվի՝ համարյա համոզված եմ

----------


## Davo'o

> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> ասածս որնա՝ Ակումբի ֆուտբոլասերներով միանանք ու գնանք լեհերի հետ խաղին… շատ հաճելի կլիներ… ի՞նչ կասեք


Ես պատրաստ եմ: Բայց շատ շուտ ա, որ հիմիկվանից ասեմ հաստատ գալիս եմ: Հարմար լինելու դեպքում անպայման միանում եմ:

----------


## REAL_ist

> նիկիդ եմ նայում, հետո գրածիդ… չեմ բռնում իրար հետ  իսկ որ երկու խաղերից գոնե առաջինում չենք պարտվի՝ համարյա համոզված եմ


իմ օպտիմիզմը մենակ ՌԵԱԼի հետա կապված :Smile: ,նիկիս 2-րդ մասը իրականություննա :Ok:  մնացած բոլոր ոլորտներին հենց 2-րդ մասնա վերաբերվում
իսկ Ղազախներին չպարտվելը,էնել իրանց դաշտում շաաաաաատ դժվար գործա

----------


## Davo'o

Առնվազն 6 միավոր ենք հավաքելու, կռիվ մի արեք:

----------


## Cesare

> Առնվազն 6 միավոր ենք հավաքելու, կռիվ մի արեք:


Իսկ ես արդեն հույսս կորցրել եմ եթե 6 ել լինի ապա լավ ա : :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իսկ ես արդեն հույսս կորցրել եմ եթե 6 ել լինի ապա լավ ա :


խոսքը 2 խաղի մասին էր,որ 6 միավոր ենք վաստակելու :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

> խոսքը 2 խաղի մասին էր,որ 6 միավոր ենք վաստակելու


Գոնե մի 17-18 միավոր պիտի վաստակենք :

----------


## John

> իմ օպտիմիզմը մենակ ՌԵԱԼի հետա կապված,նիկիս 2-րդ մասը իրականություննա մնացած բոլոր ոլորտներին հենց 2-րդ մասնա վերաբերվում
> իսկ Ղազախներին չպարտվելը,էնել իրանց դաշտում շաաաաաատ դժվար գործա


Է՜հ, ուրախ եմ, որ դու լխալվեցիր մեր թիմի հարցում  :Smile:  ես էլ եմ քո օրին  :Smile:  մենք իսկապես ունենք լավ հավաքական, որն արդեն  ունի լավ երկրպագուներ… երեկ 13-14 հազար մարդ կար մարզադաշտում… վատ ցուցանիշ չէ… ու այդ ամենը շնորհիվ ղազախների նկատմամբ հաղթանակի…

----------


## REAL_ist

ինչ լավա սխալվեցի,ես էլ քեզնից պակաս ուրախ չեմ որ սխալվել եմ :Hands Up: 
աստված տա սենց էլ շարունակեն,մնումա միատել ազերիներին ջարդենք վաբշե կայֆա լինելու :Clapping:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Էդգար

Երեկ գնացել էի ստադիոն: ՎԱՅ ԷՏ ԻՆՉ ՈՒՐԱԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԷՐ ՉԵՔ ՊԱՏԿԵՐԱՑՆՈՒՄ: ԽԱՂԻ ՎԵՐՋՈՒՄ ՄԱՐԴԻԿ ՉԷԻՆ ՈՒԶՈՒՄ ՍՏԱԴԻՈՆԻՑ ԳՆԱՅԻՆ, ԲԱ ԳՈԼԻՑ ՀԵՏՕ ԻՆՉ ԷՐ ԿԱՏԱՐՎՈՒՄ, ԿԱՄ ՕՐԻՆԱԿ ԽԱՂԻՑ ՀԵՏՈ ՓՈՂՈՑՆԵՐՈՒՄ:ԱՄԵՆՈՒՐ ԼՍՎՈՒՄ ԷԻՆ
*ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆ, ՀԱՅԵՐ* ու նման բաներ

----------


## John

Օգոստոսի 22-ին (եթե չեմ սխալվում օրը) մեր դաշտում Պուրտուգալիայի հետ ենք խաղալու… ի՜նչ խաղա լինելու…

----------


## Cesare

Հայերը հլը առնվազն 3 խաղ ել պիտի կրեն  :

----------


## Mari

Երեկ  իրոք  զգացվում  էր  12րդ  խաղացողի  ներկայությունը  խաղադաշտում:  :Smile:  
Իսկ  թե  ինչ  էր  կատարվում  փողոցներում  դա  արդեն  աննկարագրելի  է: Իրոք  այսպիսի  ուրախություն  շուտվանից  չէինք  ունեցել: Կարևորը  շարունակենք  հաղթանակների  շղթան:  :Love:

----------


## Cesare

> Երեկ իրոք զգացվում էր 12րդ խաղացողի ներկայությունը խաղադաշտում:


Չեմ համաձայնվի երեկ ուղակի լավ երկրպագեցին :
Դու Լիվերպուլի խաղ նայել ես այ են ուրի~շ ա :

----------


## Taurus

> Օգոստոսի 22-ին (եթե չեմ սխալվում օրը) մեր դաշտում Պուրտուգալիայի հետ ենք խաղալու… ի՜նչ խաղա լինելու…


Չես սխալվում, եթե դուրս գանք էլի հինգ պաշտպանով հաստատ կկրվենք, պետք ա խաղալ Օֆֆ-սայդերի վրա:
Մի խոսքով հագեցված կիսապաշտպանություն, ասենք հետևյլ սխեմայով 3-7-0 :Hands Up:

----------


## Array

> Չեմ համաձայնվի երեկ ուղակի լավ երկրպագեցին :
> Դու Լիվերպուլի խաղ նայել ես այ են ուրի~շ ա :


Դե,կարող ա երկրպագելու նրբությունները չգիտեինք,բայց համենային դեպս ամեն ինչ անում էինք լավ երկրպագելու համար,նույնիսկ ալիք էլ եղավ

----------


## Cesare

> Դե,կարող ա երկրպագելու նրբությունները չգիտեինք,բայց համենային դեպս ամեն ինչ անում էինք լավ երկրպագելու համար,նույնիսկ ալիք էլ եղավ


Ես ասում եմ և նորից կրկնեմ շատ ել լավ բալետ արեցին, բայց 12-րդ խաղացողը ուրիշ բան ա :  :Smile:

----------


## Array

> Ես ասում եմ և նորից կրկնեմ շատ ել լավ բալետ արեցին, բայց 12-րդ խաղացողը ուրիշ բան ա :


Ուրիշ, այսինքն։Պիտի տկլոր վազեինք դա՞շտ :LOL:

----------


## Davo'o

> Առնվազն 6 միավոր ենք հավաքելու, կռիվ մի արեք:



Ես դեմք եմ :Smile:  Խնդում էիք, որ ասում էի, իսկ ես լրիվ լուրջ էի ասում: Հայեեեեեեեեեր:

----------


## Էդգար

> Չես սխալվում, եթե դուրս գանք էլի հինգ պաշտպանով հաստատ կկրվենք, պետք ա խաղալ Օֆֆ-սայդերի վրա:
> Մի խոսքով հագեցված կիսապաշտպանություն, ասենք հետևյլ սխեմայով 3-7-0


Տակտիկայի հետ կապված լիովին համաձայն եմ, պետք ա խաղալ օֆ- սայդերի վրա ինչպես խաղում էր Ֆրանսիան աշխարհի առաջնության 1*8 եզրափակիչում, Իսպանիայի դեմ, հենց դրա հաշվին էլ կրեց

----------


## Աբելյան

Երեկ էն ինչ բալետ անել էինք անում մերոնց: Բայց էս անգամ արևելյան տրիբունան արևմտյանից ավելի ակտիվ էր: Даже շիշ-միշ էին քցում դաշտ: 
Ես ամենաշատը ոգեվորվեցի, երբ որ Լուկարելլին դաշտ մտավ, մեկ էլ, երբ որ մեր զամեն դարպասապահը սեյվ արեց:

----------


## Barça

իրոք էրեկ մեր երկրպագուներին հալալ էր, շատ լավ էին բալետ անում, երկրպագուները ամեն ինչ անում են մնումա թիմը սկսի լավ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ, մի ժամանակ ասում էին երկրպագուները ակտիվ չեն, հիմա երկրպագուները ինչ իրանցից հասնումա անում, են հերթը մեր թիմերինն ա

----------


## Amaru

Ժո՞ղ  :Cool:  Խաղին քիչ ա մնացել  :Smile:  Թմբուկ, շեփոր... պատրաստե՞լ եք  :Smile:  Բալետ ա գնալու մի աաաաաայլ կարգիիի  :Yahoo:   :Blush:  Հայեեեեեեեր  :Yahoo:

----------

